# Looking for a good $500-800 6-string bass



## EYEBROUWS (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a good sounding, light weight, and good looking 6-string bass for around $500-800. 
I want it to be able to sound good when I'm playing for my church and also when I play metal and more hard-core sounding music. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no experience with this but everything from rondo tends to get rave reviews.

Brice HXB-406 6-String Zebra at RondoMusic.com

Hard to beat for 300$ They have a few diff options with quilted maple, spalted maple, burl, or just your standard sunburst. 

Besides that I would recommend a BTB bass. I have very little experience with basses being a guitarist but from what I've gotten to try those were my favorite. If I was getting a bass I'd probably go with one of the brice basses from rondo. Or anything from rondo for that matter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd look into a used, Cort Curbow 6. 







Super light weight, great sounding, and if you dig the unique looks, very cool looking. I owned a Cort Curbow 5 and it was one of the best "cheap" basses I ever owned. Easily nicer overall quality than some of the MIM Jazz and P-Basses I've owned.

If you want something new, take a look at the Ibanez SR506. It's just about the best budget 6 going at the moment, in my opinion at least. It certainly has a super flexible, and super high quality electronics package compared to similar priced basses. 






As you can see, it's quite the looker as well.


----------



## Isan (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome, buddy... and listen to the people here they know their shit .


----------



## EYEBROUWS (Apr 10, 2010)

The Ibanez SR506 looks alot like my ESP 5-string I have now, and I own a 4-string Ibanez Soundgear and I like the sound of it, I just don't really like the fret board (has ALOT of buzz). I do like the look of the SR506 though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2010)

EYEBROUWS said:


> The Ibanez SR506 looks alot like my ESP 5-string I have now, and I own a 4-string Ibanez Soundgear and I like the sound of it, I just don't really like the fret board (has ALOT of buzz). I do like the look of the SR506 though.



Something tells me that problems with buzzing you're experiencing can easily be fixed with a proper set-up. 

My old SR505, SR390, and SR800 had just about zero buzz after a true set-up. 

I can't say the same for my Brice HXB-406 or SX SJB75-C, I had to level the frets on those myself.


----------



## Swarth (Apr 10, 2010)

I am complete noob at basses so excuse me if my opinion is wrong...

I got Spector classic a couple years back I haven't any problems with it yet, so check that out if that tickles your pickle


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2010)

+1 for the SR506.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 10, 2010)

+1 for the SR506 I'm intending to get that as my main studio bass ASAP


----------



## giantchris (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a Cort Artisan 6 and bought it for I think 225$ awhile ago. Great sound and very comfortable/well balanced. I'd highly recommend it although I will say about the brice its great for the price as well. The Ibanez everyone talks about has a GREAT neck as well.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 14, 2010)

The SR506 is a *great* bang-for-the-buck six-string.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 15, 2010)

a buddy of mine has an SR506 and loves it to death, and it's actually the ONLY 6-string bass i've ever tried that fit my hand even close to comfortably, normally i'm not a fan of Ibanez, but that thing plays fantastically and sounds amazing up high...my buddy doesn't really do too much metal thundering down low, so i can't say it'll tear you a new one in that regard

one more thing though, if you're into going all out, you could check out the SR706, it's right at your $800 limit if you get a new one, and in theory, should be a bit higher quality, or at least have fancier pickups/hardware


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> one more thing though, if you're into going all out, you could check out the SR706, it's right at your $800 limit if you get a new one, and in theory, should be a bit higher quality, or at least have fancier pickups/hardware



Actually the only difference is the SR706 has a maple top, and a maple veneer on the headstock. Same pickups, bridge, tuners, pre-amp, and neck. It does look awfully snazzy though.


----------



## Maxeman (Apr 15, 2010)

Peavy grindbass NTB 6! 

Peavey Grind NTB 6 String

Damn great bass with a 35" neck scale.. made for metal! ;D

*Edited 25" -> 35"*


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 15, 2010)

Maxeman said:


> Peavy grindbass NTB 6!
> 
> Peavey Grind NTB 6 String
> 
> Damn great bass with a 25" neck scale.. made for metal! ;D



 *35"*


----------



## Maxeman (Apr 15, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> *35"*




haha oh :'D! Sry for the wrong "2" OFC meant 35"! ^^


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 16, 2010)

Rondo Music 6 String Bass Guitars

i was about to ask the same question u did cuz im starting to miss my old 6 string and came across these prices. 

with what u have to spend u could remod any of these ( mainly pickups cuz eveything else is pretty speked out ) 

i'll prob go with one of these myself in the near future


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2010)

Come to Nova Scotia and buy my bass. I'm selling it for about $600. It cost me $500 and I have over $200 put into it. I've played it for less than two years and is in supreme condition. 

ESP/LTD B-206. Currently strung F#/B/E/A/D/G. It has an Audere 4-band preamp in it. I have the original preamp, too. I don't have a hardshell case, unfortunately.


----------



## S-O (Apr 18, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> +1 for the SR506.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 18, 2010)

Those Grind basses are pretty sweet too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those Grind basses are pretty sweet too.





I  my Grind 6.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 19, 2010)

I played a Grind 6 bass a few weeks back. It played great for the price, but the electronics really needed to be changed imo.


----------



## Deadseen (Apr 19, 2010)

I throw another vote on cort, the curbow is really good.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 19, 2010)

I will say though, my absolute favorite non-boutique 6 is the Schecter Stiletto Studio. A bit pricier and heavier than the Grind and the SR506, but one of the most comfortable neck profiles on a 6 I've ever played and it sounds fantastic, very versatile and fairly aggressive if you want it to be.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 19, 2010)

a wee bit late to the part, but i also +1 for the SR506

any ibanez i buy i take the strings off em and put the brand i like best on em with a proper setup done by my friend

sound deadly pro afterwards mate, that all it needs


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll throw in another +1 for the SR506. I've seen quite a few of those go for $300-$400 on ebay. A student of mine picked up an older one with a wenge/bubinga neck and bartolinis for $350. Simply an outstanding value. Really ergonomic and great tone.

The only gripe I have with the SR506 (and this is just personal taste) is the neck is a little too wide and thick for me up at the nut. If you like some heft and wide string spacing up there you'll be fine, but I personally prefer a leaner neck like a Peavey Cirrus. They're also super light and have clear, bright tone and flexible, dead quiet electronics. You might be able to find a used Cirrus 6 for around $800 if you look hard enough.

There are also probably a lot of nice used Carvin 6s out there in your price range. They're great playing basses by any account but people have a wide range of opinions about their tone. I personally think they'd be fine for what you're going to do.

I've played one of the rondo 6's mentioned and while it was just fine for the price, I think you'll get better bang for the buck with one of the used basses I've mentioned. Good luck!


----------

